# Is boiled water ok to use for betta fish?



## Butterboy (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm asking this because my sink water is apparently boiled, is boiled water ok to use? is it deadly or lethal? Since boiled water is missing minerals is this ok?


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

It is not only boiled water in your tap. I told you this on your previous post on the same subject  
The water in the faucet is not all water from the waterheater, cold water from your watersystem is also added to get the desired temperature. Its done so automatically and that is why you can change the temperature of your tap water so effectively


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with boiled water, as long as it's of appropriate temperature before being added to the tank.

Boiling doesn't strip minerals -- where did you hear that? While boiling is part of the distillation process, your water heater most certainly is not distilling water. It's just heating it. It's just plain old tap water that's been warmed up. If your tap water is safe for bettas -- which it should be -- you're fine, whether the water's been boiled or not.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As Axeria noted, this has been explained in your other post. There's really nothing to add. :-(

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=548018


----------



## Butterboy (Apr 7, 2015)

Alright guys sorry i have OCD so it makes these worrisome thoughts go into my head repeatedly, but ya i think i should just stop now thanks guy!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just adjust the temperature to match what's in his tank, add conditioner (Prime is best) and go from there. You should be just fine. Sorry for not understanding. My bad.


----------

